# Steve Nash continues to defy calendar



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It's too bad the NBA doesn't still play a Legends Game as part of its All-Star Weekend festivities.
> 
> Steve Nash might have been the first guy ever selected to play in the All-Star Game and the Legends Game in the same year.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarep...h-defies-calendar-all-star.html#ixzz1luUW6SRW


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

I love Nash... It's unfortunate that he most likely will end up finishing his career without a Ring....


----------

